# Autobrite new "Brite Gel" is available to purchase!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Guys

Only just managed to post up the "Brite Gel" on our site, its been a long time coming and thanks for being patience.

So here it is..



http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/b...cleaner-by-autobrite-various-sizes-2478-p.asp

The new revolutionary safe Wheel cleaning gel ideal for all types of wheel surfaces. Works fast and very effective!

Dont forget your DW1 discount code too

Best Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks to be a good product - Mark does is cling more than a standard wheel cleaner ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks to be a good product - Mark does is cling more than a standard wheel cleaner ?


Oh yess Bill, sticks like glue.. No run off at all.:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> Oh yess Bill, sticks like glue.. No run off at all.:thumb:


I can vouch for that also. :thumb:
Very effective gel based product. That does what it says on the label.

I was wondering what you where going to call it, as might did not have a label.

Should make a welcome addition to the range Mark. Providing members can see by the initial pricing and more look at the dilution and usage, when comparing to other liquid cleaners. 
Gordon.


----------

